# Used this paint no problem removing it.



## Mailman1960 (Jun 20, 2021)

Tried this on many different bottles no problem with any residue left on them.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Jun 20, 2021)

Thanks for the tip, looks great!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 20, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Tried this on many different bottles no problem with any residue left on them.


What paint do you use on your bottles, I've seen pictures of your bottles have you ever had a problem removing the paint.


----------

